# June charter share



## s1j1m10 (Jul 11, 2008)

Anyone interested in sharing a charter in the Med for 2 weeks from the 4th to the 18th of June? My wife and I are active, non smoking, mid 50's and both have Day skipper's qualification with more than 2000 miles experience. We have booked the time off work and are looking into alternative itineraries. Possibilities are one way Kos (or Rhodes) to Athens but details are still open as boat is not yet booked.


----------

